# Do you REALLY remember your FIRST Video game ?



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello.

It doesn´t have to be your first played game,maybe you´ve seen it on TV or by a friend or on an electronic exhibition etc.

Did it influence your whole life ? Have your parents instanly have to buy an console or PC ?
Please share your FIRST Video game experience.
Thank you.


----------



## matthi321 (Feb 17, 2019)

the first game i remeber watching was doom. the first game i remeber playing myself was diddy kong racing 64


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 17, 2019)

Tetris on the DMG-001 (fat Game Boy). The low contrast screen without a backlight and the greenish color… bad in every aspect. And…
*I LOVE IT!*​It still works perfectly.



When I got that thing I played for about an hour. Then my parents said it was time to go to bed. "Don't play for soo long."  Grrr. The next morning the batteries were empty. (It came with zinc-carbon batteries which last only some hours in the Game Boy). My parents played all night long.


----------



## Chary (Feb 17, 2019)

I was about 4, and my mom decided to let me try the Sega Genesis and Sonic 2. She gave me the second controller, and let me play as Tails, so I could run into enemies and press buttons. I remember having so much fun trying to play it, but I can't really recall much else other than enjoying the game.


----------



## McBing (Feb 17, 2019)

the first game I saw or remember seeing was excite bike on NES played on a very small portable black white tv 

the first game I remember playing was Tetris on my first Gameboy, I got on my 4th birthday


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 17, 2019)

Kung fu master C64, later Snoopy C64, and then save new york C64. specially snoopy, that still brings back memories...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2019)

First game I remember was Astroids when I was 4.
Local snackbar had an Astroids cabinet.


----------



## smf (Feb 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> It doesn´t have to be your first played game,maybe you´ve seen it on TV or by a friend or on an electronic exhibition etc.
> 
> Did it influence your whole life ? Have your parents instanly have to buy an console or PC ?
> Please share your FIRST Video game experience.
> Thank you.



My first experience didn't influence my life, as I didn't have money to play. I can't say for sure where the first time I saw one even was, because arcade machines were showing up everywhere. It was probably space invaders.

What influenced my whole life was getting a C64 in 1984.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2019)

My ever first saw video game(s) was by an  school mate on an Texas Instruments TI-99/4A (first 16-bit homecomputer !).He shows me a football game and a shoot em up called Parsec.This was 1981 and before i had nothing to do with electronics/computers etc.

And YES it changed my life.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Feb 17, 2019)

Good old Super Mario Bros. on the NES is the first I can really remember. I remember tricking my sister that she could fall down the holes to find secret areas, pissing my pants because I didn't want to miss my cousin beating a character in punch-out, and a substitute teacher ripping up my issue No.1 of Nintendo Power, the list goes on and on!

Maybe gaming in general hasn't had the most positive influence on my life, but it sure has created a ton of fondly memorable moments in it.


----------



## catlover007 (Feb 17, 2019)

Depends on what you count as a video game. It's either one of these bad tiny LCD games which they put in McDonalds Happy Meals or Super Mario Bros Deluxe on the Game Boy of my mother.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2019)

> these bad tiny LCD games which they put in McDonalds Happy Meals



Yes,it IS a video game "experience".


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmmmmmmm.....

Now of course it was a long time ago (over 30 years, in fact), but I really think the first video game I saw was also the first game I played. More specifically: manhole. It was by a company named "nintendo". I got it for my birthday, though I can't even remember which one. Probably just before I left kindergarten for "the big school".
Those game & watch games really gained in popularity among my friends, and soon I felt more jealous than anything else (those other video games had TWO screens!!!!!).

Now...this was well before even television was a main part of the community's main part of the day (heck...even "commercial television" was a thing of the near future  ) and I couldn't even read at that age*, so it's not like I read much magazines.


*well...maybe I'm remembering things wrong and perhaps I was old enough to make out some letters. But it was a pretty early childhood memory.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pac Man was my first video game on Atari 2600 when I was kid. Loved that game, lol. Not anymore right now. Hate it.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 17, 2019)

Super Mario Bros. For NES 
Followed by SMB2 and SMB3. Very formative experience for me and clearly seeded my love of 2D platformers.


----------



## Deleted-479522 (Feb 17, 2019)

q*bert on the atari 7800

But I also had a multicart for it. And then a karate game (much later once I already had a megadrive).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 17, 2019)

I think that was Super Mario Land. Before I got a GBC, I played SML on someone else's GB, and had a great time with it. Not a bad first game. It didn't change my life but I still look back at it fondly.
N64 games were life changing for me, especially Banjo Kazooie and both Zelda.


----------



## Lazyboss (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't really remember which game, but all i remember is watching Atari games in the neighbors house when i was like 4 yo or something.
my first computer was Commodore 64 with Double Dragon, i still remember how i suffered to make the games work as a kid, this is how i learned how to type on the keyboard


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 17, 2019)

Pokemon blue in first grade.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 17, 2019)

This question made me cringe. My first game was
Cartoon Network Block Party for the GBA. It was 
a fun little title at the time, but well it's Cartoon0
Network Block Party so yeah.... 
(it's a mini game board game btw)


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't remember exactly as I would have been 2-3, but my earliest memories are Sonic 2/3/&Knuckles and Super Mario Bros 1 (the latter being on my brothers NES).

I would say these influenced not only my taste in games even to this day but also making having multiple platforms normal for myself where as others I know stick to just 1.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2019)

As ever you all make me feel old. Many of the things I see being initial or notable earliest experiences for you I was playing either new or at a point when I could already think about things/quasi review them as art or whatever.

As for the question then nothing I will note as my first. Various friends, people I was visiting (their power as child distraction devices has long been recognised), cousins, hand me downs from parents/uncles all feature here as things it could have been. Even if I do remember it then I will have trouble distinguishing it from what I played of them afterwards; I was doing retro before it was cool and realised the games still played just fine so continued on with them for years, not to mention no flash carts and Christmas and birthday money is so far apart that you would only get a minor injection per year to do anything with. Even when I did start to get pocket money it would have taken an age to get games.

Equally computer gaming was not a distinct thing for most of my youth -- barring the easily ignored piece on the news it was mostly a toy for children and treated as such, no different to playing with lego really.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 17, 2019)

Back in my day video games didn’t even exist.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 17, 2019)

Watching my dad play Super Mario Bros. That's kind of how my video game kick started. I had to have been about 2... So young, but I remember the controller, the TV, and having to share.


----------



## Plstic (Feb 17, 2019)

The first game I played was mattel basketball if that counts or mario 3.


----------



## Conex (Feb 17, 2019)

River Raid on Atari 2600, my dad bought it and I played it for a long time.
Then we bought a Master System and it was a new world. (yes I'm kinda old)


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 18, 2019)

I would guess mario golf for gamecube? no idea..


----------



## frostii (Feb 18, 2019)

Lock n Chase on the Intellivision.
Total Pac Man ripoff, but was awesome back in the day.


----------



## kingtut (Feb 18, 2019)

The first game I played was Jazz Jackrabbit. After falling in love with the game, that is what made my parents buy me a console because my PC was mostly for dad's work


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2019)

These are in a few  places very deep experiences.Thank you for letting us part of it.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 18, 2019)

centipede on my grandmother's atari. She loved that game.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 18, 2019)

You're talking to someone who watched his dad play Kingdom Hearts when I was prolly just a year old.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2019)

Snoopy Game & Watch - still running along with Gold Cliff and Zelda


----------



## 6adget (Feb 18, 2019)

First game I saw, and played? Pong. Not sure how old I was when it came out, but i'm 44 now. Spent all the money I made mowing lawns at the arcade. At the time arcades had games that you just couldn't play at home. Then it was Karate Champ on the C64. I remember typing in page after page of basic on the C64 to program a pong game. if you turned off the computer then you lost all of your work. Now the earliest game I fell in love with? The first Zelda. That shit changed my life.


----------



## nihlathak (Feb 18, 2019)

*BC's Quest for Tires*







Played on our Commodore 128D on a black and white monitor. Good times


----------



## Stwert (Feb 18, 2019)

Surprising as it may seem, I can remember 40 years back to my first game. Pong, on my Adman Grandstand MK3 TV Game - on a tiny B&W TV.


----------



## lucoia (Feb 18, 2019)

That's an easy one for me, I got a 1975 picture of me standing over a chair in front of the Pong coinop playing it in the bar my family owned. That says it all about my passion and bond with videogames.


----------



## Milenko (Feb 18, 2019)

I can't tell, my parents got a sega master system with F1 world grand prix, so I won't ever know if we tried that first or Alex Kidd as it was built in to the system


----------



## mike087 (Feb 18, 2019)

Tetris


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Feb 18, 2019)

Binatone ping pong back in the mid 70s

thou i still remember seeing Space Invaders for the first time in the late 70s in the local arcade and a mass of people stood around it

also another one that stood out was DK country on the Snes, the sound, graphics and game play  was amazing


----------



## leon315 (Feb 18, 2019)

1st videogame ever was CONTRA made by konami on NES, burnt so many hours with my cousin during summer holidays. if i could travel back i would slap myself in the face and tell him to go to play outside lul


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2019)

I want to say it was Tetris on my aunt's brick Gameboy. But it might have very well been Sonic 1 which I played in a hospital waiting room. My brother had a really really nasty bout with ecoli when he was about 2. I was 4 I think.


----------



## pineapple_juice (Feb 18, 2019)

Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of the game, but remember some moments when I played it seating in front of the computer. Dad bought the PC to work, but also allowed me to play sometimes.


----------



## woopaesh (Feb 19, 2019)

I used to "play" (aka disconnected control) with my brother that one Kirby racing game before I could even walk. The first videogame I actually played was either the kirby racing game or super mario party 7


----------



## akaishi (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't know if it is _really_ a videogame... but my first "videogame" was a tamagotchi, like this photo bellow

A ~10 ten ago it was a very popular here. Every child had a tamagotchi with different colours, pet... It was a very fun epoch.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Mar 8, 2019)

Must have been a C64 game but I can't say for sure which one as it came with so many games (used C64 with tons of games). Possibly Operation Wolf. I remember it felt more exciting than movies or the real world.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Mar 8, 2019)

The first I played was a _Dragon Ball_ for PS1. My first videogame (and console) was _Pokémon Red_ and GBC in 1999


----------



## Demothene (Mar 14, 2019)

My first game was The one built in the Sega Master System, Alex Kid !


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2019)

Indeed I do, it was The Simpson's Bart's Nightmare on the SNES, I was eight at the time, my brother got it when he was twelve back in 1993.


----------



## Deleted-482716 (Mar 18, 2019)

my first was Apex...


----------



## crossholo (Mar 18, 2019)

fake tetris on a shitty chinese knockoff portable yellow "console". but if we're talking about actual nameable videogames, super mario kart for the snes, my babysitter's daughter had it and i spent every tuesday playing it (and super mario world) since 3 years old until 8.


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 21, 2019)

I don't remember The First Played Ever either (could possibly have been Windows 2000 minesweeper at my mom's office, something joystick-and-buttons at the arcade, or something on a demo console at the supermarket, or a Brick Game)

First nominally owned was The Smurfs (the platformer) for PS1, both gifts for my 5th birthday or christmas - though I didn't really like it too much, it was quite hard for my skills back then (but I loved getting my dad to play it for me)

First I consciously picked and bought was Pokemon Crystal (the last one in stock forever at that store, in 2003), which also holds the questionable award of being the most influential game on my early life...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

Lego Batman, and then i played NSMBW a bit later.


----------



## SkittleDash (Mar 21, 2019)

About when I was 5. Super Mario Kart on the SNES and Mario Party on the N64 with my brothers. Remember it clear as day. Had a ton of fun back then. I miss the old days. ;-;


----------



## Cylent1 (Mar 21, 2019)

My 1st video game was Combat for Atari 2600...  GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Vorde (Mar 21, 2019)

My first videogame that I recall playing and seeing was a game called Circus Caper for NES. It's a piece of crap with extremely brutal game mechanics, annoying yet catchy tunes, creepy clowns you punch to death with your bare fists, alligators you jump on, and all sorts of crazy circus people trying to kill you. Never could get passed Stage 3, and the game isn't good enough to really bother getting any further. The next game I owned after that I believe was Super Mario Bros 3 which I played for 1000s of hours. 
My life would never be the same, it led to my obsession with Computers and Arcades which helped me get a career and a social life (yes, I played competitive Dance Dance Revolution)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 21, 2019)

Pretty sure it was Super Mario Bros on the NES, followed by Tetris on the original GB.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 21, 2019)

Chary said:


> I was about 4, and my mom decided to let me try the Sega Genesis and Sonic 2. She gave me the second controller, and let me play as Tails, so I could run into enemies and press buttons. I remember having so much fun trying to play it, but I can't really recall much else other than enjoying the game.


These games are great for little ones. My oldest and I play Kirby all star allies and the 4 year old loves to join us. We usually let her walk through a door or fly around in the friend ship. Sure some levels may take longer, but this is teaching my oldest the art patience and the youngest is having a blast.

Anyhow, dragster on the atari2600 was my first game memory. My dad and I would play it. It took me a while to understand how the gears worked. I can’t tell you how many times and how hard we laughed when we blew the engines. It has this funny sound. So it’s be; 1,2,3ZIP!


----------



## morvoran (Mar 21, 2019)

My first video game that I can remember was a built in game on the Fairchild Channel F called "Tennis".  You can't go much further back than that when it comes to video game/family entertainment systems.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Mar 21, 2019)

My father always played anno 1602 (1602 AD for the americans) on his old Windows 98 laptop and my sister and me watched him playing.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 21, 2019)

Cylent1 said:


> My 1st video game was Combat for Atari 2600...  GOOD TIMES!



I hope you’re happy with yourself, you’ve ruined my productivity, because now I have to fire up my Atari 2600


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> It doesn´t have to be your first played game,maybe you´ve seen it on TV or by a friend or on an electronic exhibition etc.
> 
> ...


the first game i played was paperboy on a nes, the first game i got to own was mario kart double dash


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on the Model 1 EU Sega Genesis.

I still have that EXACT same cartridge and the EXACT same console nicely packed away. About the only things I own from my childhood.


----------



## Working_Goose (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes.
5th Birthday

A yellow gameboy and super mario land.
That was the 20.3.1998.
A great day in my life and my first handheld and my first game in my life


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

Such an interesting question! My first game was either Super Mario Bros. (NES) or Metroid II: Return of Samus (GB), I can't recall which was first. Both blew me away as a kid!


----------



## BLsquared (Apr 4, 2019)

Toy Story 2, The New Tetris, and Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 on the PS1, my family's first console. I don't quite remember which I played first, or when we got it; plus It burned out pretty early on though (2003?), and we moved to Nintendo from that point on, with the exception of the original XBOX. Man those days really changed my life. I knew I wanted to make my own games....


----------



## Lumince (Apr 4, 2019)

Id have to say either Sonic Adventure on the dreamcast or Super mario world on the SNES.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 4, 2019)

matthi321 said:


> the first game i remeber watching was doom. the first game i remeber playing myself was diddy kong racing 64


Yep great racer tht was one best games for music also especially ancient lake and when the sound becomes faster on last lap


----------



## Dust2dust (Apr 4, 2019)

The first game that really grabbed my attention was Star Raiders on the old Atari 8-bit line of home computers.  That was back in 1979.  Amazing game, the godfather of 3D shooters!  This was just merely two years after the release of the first Star Wars movie. Crazy! Sad thing is that it shows my age a lot.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 4, 2019)

Dust2dust said:


> The first game that really grabbed my attention was Star Raiders on the old Atari 8-bit line of home computers.  That was back in 1979.  Amazing game, the godfather of 3D shooters!  This was just merely two years after the release of the first Star Wars movie. Crazy! Sad thing is that it shows my age a lot.




Ha, don't worry about it you're not alone there's a few oldies among us and it was a great game.


----------



## leshracbelmont (Apr 4, 2019)

SMB on the NES. I was 4, and i saw it played by my older cousin. 
Needless to say, for my 5th birthday I asked for a NES with SMB. 
Then there was Gradius, Zelda, Metroid, Castlevania, Kid Icarus...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2019)

Dust2dust said:


> The first game that really grabbed my attention was Star Raiders on the old Atari 8-bit line of home computers.  That was back in 1979.  Amazing game, the godfather of 3D shooters!  This was just merely two years after the release of the first Star Wars movie. Crazy! Sad thing is that it shows my age a lot.




My first Atari 800 XL game as cartridge.I can´t believe it.
It has a manual on RED PAPER,impossible to copy at that times.
Thank you,i´m not alone.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> My first Atari 800 XL game as cartridge.I can´t believe it.
> It has a manual on RED PAPER,impossible to copy at that times.
> Thank you,i´m not alone.



I think my first cartridge for the 800XL was H.E.R.O — a game I still play on it, simple but enjoyable


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh, I forgot to add that while I may not know the first I played, I certainly know the oldest - the Game Boy Pocket I bought for 30 € in 2013 still had the receipt in the box: 1998.5.30 at a toy store that moved across the city but still exists!


----------



## Stwert (Apr 4, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> Oh, I forgot to add that while I may not know the first I played, I certainly know the oldest - the Game Boy Pocket I bought for 30 € in 2013 still had the receipt in the box: 1998.5.30 at a toy store that moved across the city but still exists!



That’s a good price for the time I think.
Though I do remember getting my first PSP in Barcelona, while on holiday. I can’t remember the price but I do remember it being much less expensive than buying it in the UK — not that I paid for it, my parents took care of that. Just as they have for most of my collection.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Apr 4, 2019)

Definitely remember mine, and still have it actually. Super Mario Sunshine, back on Christmas of '03 lol


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 4, 2019)

Rayman was my first video game.
Rayman Junior to be exact, a game for learning stuff, while having the same gameplay as Rayman haha,


----------



## Dust2dust (Apr 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> My first Atari 800 XL game as cartridge.I can´t believe it.
> It has a manual on RED PAPER,impossible to copy at that times.
> Thank you,i´m not alone.


Hmm, interesting! The manual here in Canada (and I assume the same as the USA version) was in color but not red paper or anything fancy to prevent photocopying.  Reading the manual was a must for such a complex game (for the time), and I can understand why they would try to block people's attempts to copy it.  That reminds me of one manual that was really hard to photocopy back in the PSX days... Wipeout 3.  Pale blue letters on white paper.  Really hard to get a good output.   A good scanner would have done the job, though!


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> It has a manual on RED PAPER,impossible to copy at that times.



That's so fascinating. What a way to get around potential piracy and such.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2019)

My first game was jetpac for the zx spectrum. I can still remember my mum taking me to the shop to get it and me spending ages to pick a game. My mum kept saying that jet pac looked rubbish and to pick something else. She gave up eventually and let me get it. Little did we know that jetpac even today is considered one of if not the best game ever on the zx spectrum.


----------



## CodyWGamer (Apr 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> It doesn´t have to be your first played game,maybe you´ve seen it on TV or by a friend or on an electronic exhibition etc.
> 
> ...


i got this game since i was 3 1/2 and i really enjoyed it was Super Mario World for the GBA


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> My first game was jet pac for the zx spectrum. I can still remember my mum taking me to the shop to get it and me spending ages to pick a game. My mum kept saying that jet pac looked rubbish and to pick something else. She gave up eventually and let me get it. Little did we know that jet pac even today is considered one of if not the best game ever on the zx spectrum.


Did you know you can play it in Donkey Kong 64 ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Did you know you can play it in Donkey Kong 64 ?


Yep I sure did but getting the necessary amount of banana medals gave me nightmares lol


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> My first game was jet pac for the zx spectrum. I can still remember my mum taking me to the shop to get it and me spending ages to pick a game. My mum kept saying that jet pac looked rubbish and to pick something else. She gave up eventually and let me get it. Little did we know that jet pac even today is considered one of if not the best game ever on the zx spectrum.


Trying to remba how much spectrum games we're back then may of been £8.99 and with commodore and amstrad £9.99 nearly every game I had think the cassette cases always ended up getting a crack


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Trying to remba how much spectrum games we're back then may of been £8.99 and with commodore and amstrad £9.99 nearly every game I had think the cassette cases always ended up getting a crack


Yep it Wass £8.99 for most spectrum games unless they were by mastertronic or firebird or codemasters those games were £1.99


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep it Wass £8.99 for most spectrum games unless they were by mastertronic or firebird or codemasters those games were £1.99


Yeh remba those companies and incredible value back then I remba getting finders keepers


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Yeh remba those companies and incredible value back then I remba getting finders keepers


Finders Keepers was good but the best budget game was Jason's Gem. It was a mash up of a platformer and shoot em up.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Finders Keepers was good but the best budget game was Jason's Gem. It was a mash up of a platformer and shoot em up.


Just done a search and didn't remba tht game though I had the amstrad and then moved on to the commodore but spectrum was also great I remba some i pld Mrs mopp and prob my fave turmoil


----------



## FailSandwich (Apr 5, 2019)

The first game I think I ever played was a GBA kiosk demo. I can't remember which game it was specifically, but it may have been that weird Mario vs. Donkey Kong game.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 5, 2019)

I am almost completely sure my first game was a LeapFrog game.


----------



## Dante2405 (Apr 5, 2019)

Super Mario bros on NES.
Played it at a friend's after school. Ask for a NES as soon as my father picked me up. Got it next christmast with TMNT then Mario a few weeks or months later.


----------



## Mythical (Apr 5, 2019)

Remember playing these a lot in the car as a kid. There was also one that was a maze that kinda moved like an old smt games down corridors and stuff. Color was mostly black on that one, but I can't find it for the life of me


----------



## FailSandwich (Apr 5, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Remember playing these a lot in the car as a kid. There was also one that was a maze that kinda moved like an old smt games down corridors and stuff. Color was mostly black on that one, but I can't find it for the life of me


Wait, there's a Sonic 3 bonus stage Tiger game?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2019)

Jedi Outcast was the first _real_ game I remember playing on the computer.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 22, 2019)

By the way,thank you all for your 
lively and active participation her.
Maybe new Users come also here again to share their "First Video Game" Experience with us.

Thank you.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 22, 2019)

It must have been Super Mario World or Super Mario All-Stars because the SNES was the first console I had as a child, but I really can't remember. Zelda was probably too complicated for me when I was very young.

I have very fond memories of playing Super Mario Bros. 2 (USA), though. It was my favourite as a child because it had no timer, I loved just messing around and throwing enemies onto platforms and watching them move back and forth.

I also have great memories of the first Rayman game which was the first game my parents bought for my very first computer. I still have the cardboard box of the game and my extremely scratched CD.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 22, 2019)

First one for me was _Super Mario Bros_ on the NES. I was something like 3 or 4, at a neighbor's house while my parents were gone. At the time the older girl watching us had an NES in her room and was something I got to try. I remember quite clearly having no clue what was going on, but the fact I could move the little dude on screen was awesome to me  . After that, fast forward about 10 years and the first "true" game I ever beat was _Pokémon Yellow_, on a DMG-01.


----------



## delta7890 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hard to say for sure but I think the first game I can recall playing is the original Super Mario Bros.  Very fond memories of the NES as a kid.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 23, 2019)

Half-Life 3


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 24, 2019)

Believe it or not, the first video game I (remember) playing was the original Super Mario Bros. on my Dad's old NES. I distinctly remember shouting "Rose, rose!" whenever a Fire Flower would pop up. Ah, those were quite the days...


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 3, 2019)

I didn't get into gaming or really care about video games till I was an older kid so I remember the first game I played very well. Played Mario Kart 64 loved it so much got it and a N64 for Christmas of 98 that year.


----------



## Oqh (Sep 12, 2019)

Oof man, it was some platformer on windows 98 when I was 4 or 5.
I wish I could remember at least the sprites on screen, I just remember jumping from platform to platform with water in-between, and at one point there was a cyclop that I don't think I ever got through..

Otherwise, at the age of 6 my mom gifted me a GBA with Pokemon Leaf Green.


----------



## cyn (Sep 12, 2019)

my memory gets extremely fuzzy when it comes to remember what the first video game i've seen or played is.
i have an older brother who played a good share of video games when i was very young, so i saw a large variety.

i couldn't tell you what the first game i SAW.  the first game i played was probably some kind of N64 game. diddy kong racing is one that stands out, but i'm not sure.


----------



## rustinrj (Sep 25, 2019)

Super Mario Bros. It was really a fun game.


----------



## MasterOne (Sep 28, 2019)

My first game was NeverHood.


----------

